# Top 10 all time favorite games?



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I was bored so i decided to make my top 10 all time favorite games list...just for fun 

1: Super Metroid(Snes) 
2: Metroid Prime(Gamecube)
3: Castlevania: Symphony of the Night(Playstation)
4: System Shock 2(PC)
5: Final Fantasy Tactics(Playstation)
6: Deus Ex(PC)
7: Shadowrun(Snes)
8: Homeworld(PC)
9: Final Fantasy VI(Snes)
10: Guardian Legend(Nes)

It was very hard to choose only 10 games :con...but sacrifices had to be made :lol 

how about you guys? Whats your top 10 list?


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm bored, too, so I'll write one as well.  Mind you, I haven't played anything other than PC games since waaaaay back when (when we had a Nintendo...and I mean the _old_, original Nintendo). I'm also unable to play some of the more current games since I only have a (non-upgradeable) laptop. With that in mind, these are my favorites (in no particular order):

Neverwinter Nights
The Baldur's Gate Series
The Icewind Dale Series
Majesty
Age of Empires II
Age of Mythology
The Sims
Civilization III
Black Mirror (I don't know anyone else who likes this one, but I loved it)
Rollercoaster Tycoon (the old one)


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

In no particular order:

Quake 3
Metal gear solid 1 (psx)
Halo (pc)
Tribes 2
Silent Hill 1 
chu chu rocket
bomberman

damn. I don't even have ten...


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

1. World of Warcraft
2. Grand Theft Auto Vice City
3. Halo
4. Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
5. Command & Conquer
6. Guild Wars
7. Quake Team Arena
8. The Sims
9. Age of Empires
10. Zelda

A few of my picks, like Zelda, AOE, Sims are ones were I like allllll of them so they apply for all of them equaly


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Umm

Too many to decide, and can't remember a ton of the games i used to love. But my favourite game ever would prob be Fallout2. That game rocked 

Or Final Fantasy VI...


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

1. Morrowind
2. Never Winter Nights
3. Fallout 1
4. Fallout 2
5. Zelda (except the ones like 4swords)
6. Suikoden 1
7. Suikoden 2
8. Kotor 1
9. Mario 3
10. Hitman 1


----------



## Ewold (Oct 30, 2005)

Way too many games that I wanna play but am too lazy to buy (never played Halo, Never Winter Nights etc.). But, here's somethin'.

1. FFVIII (PC)
2. FFVII (PS)
3. Warsong 1/2 (Sega)
4. Starcraft (PC)
5. Warcraft (PC)
6. Diablo (PC)
7. Civilization/Alpha Centauri (PC)
8. FFVI (SNES)
9. Shadowgate (Nes, The first time I played)
10. I dunno GTA3 I guess.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

1. World of Warcraft-PC
2. Medal Of Honor-PC
3. Warcraft III-PC
4. The Sims- PC
5. SSX Tricky- Gamecube
6. Return To Castle Wolfenstien- PC
7. Halo- Xbox
8. Planetside- PC
9. Animal Crossing- Gamecube
10. Age of Empires- PC


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

1.World of Warcraft
2.Breath of Fire III
3.Final Fantasy Tactics
4.Final Fantasy VII
5.Half Life 2/Counterstrike
6.Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne
7.Fallout 2
8.Morrowind
9.Oddworld:Munches Oddysey
10.Starcraft


----------



## Hermit the Frog (Aug 4, 2004)

In no particular order:
EverQuest
City of Heroes
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy X
Twisted Metal 2
Xenogears
Starcraft
Zelda (first one)
Knights of the Old Republic
Freedom Force


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

hmm, hard choices:
Doom
Half-Life (includes all the mods)
Quake (includes all the mods)
Super Mario Bros 3 (NES)
Diablo
Ultima 7 (and part two if you count that)
Neverwinter Nights
Warcraft 2 (my first RTS experience)
Knights of the Old Republic
Legend of Zelda (NES)


----------



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

Hrm, ehh.... ermm.... lets see...
In no specific order...

Shogo
Quake 2
Final Fantasy 2
Final Fantasy 3
Phantasy Star series
Everquest
Baldurs Gate 2
Warcraft 1-2
Starcraft
And some turn based fantasy war game from that was on Sega CD that I never can remember the name of anymore.


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

1. Silent Hill 2 (PS2)
2. Silent Hill 3 (PS2)
3. Resident Evil (Cube)
4. Legend Of Zelda (NES)
5. Street Fighter II (SNES)
6. Super Mario World (SNES)
7. Silent Hill (PS1)
8. Resident Evil 4 (Cube)
9. Resident Evil Code Veronica X (Cube)
10. Double Dragon II (NES)


----------



## pearlsea (Apr 21, 2005)

zelda orcania of time 
zelda majoras mask
gta: san andreas
roller coaster tycoon series
americas army
BF2
zelda links awakining (game boy)(i loved that game as a kid)
zelda orical ages/seasons (game boy)
FFXI
quake 2

Zelda is like the ultimate action rpg , I loved the n64 versions, just beated majoras mask on computer .


----------



## NyNy23 (Apr 24, 2005)

In no order:
Metal Gear Solid 3 PS2
Warcraft III PC
Grand Theft Auto:Vice city PS2
Civilization IV PC
Grand Turismo 2 PS
Counter Strike PC
Punch Out Nintendo
Pac Man Atari
Tetris Gameboy
Shenmue Dreamcast


----------



## escapethemilkyway (Nov 11, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Weyoun (Aug 7, 2004)

1. Deus Ex
2. Thief 2: The Metal Age
3. Ultima Online
4. Warcraft III
5. Starcraft
6. Ultima VII
7. Final Fantasy VII/X
8. Final Fantasy Tactics
9. Half-Life + mods
10. Civilization III (just picked up IV!)


I'm hopelessly addicted to WOW right now, but sadly, I don't think it can top any of those fine gaming experiences.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

NOT in order

Star wars:KOTOR
goldeneye 007
killer instinct (arcade)
contra:alien wars
Donkey kong country 2
Legend of zeldacarina of time
Perfect Dark
Fable
Halo
mortal kombat II

how about a few more just for the heck of it?

conkers bad fur day
Super mario 64
battle tanks 2
Waverace 64
legend of zelda:a link to the past
bubble bobble


i KNOW im missing some games....gah ...and i wont know it till i see the titles


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Hard to rank them individually, so here are my lists for arcade games and the various systems I own or owned at one time.

ARCADE
Crystal Castles
Karate Champ
Qbert
Tempest
Frogger
Elevator Action
Mappy
Xevious
Toobin'
Bump 'n Jump

Atari 2600
Circus Atari
Adventure
Space Invaders
Breakout
River Raid
Home Run (so bad it was good)
Qbert
Pitfall
Sky Diver
Megamania

NES
Super Mario Bros. 3
Contra
Tecmo Bowl
Zelda
Tetris
Super Mario Bros. 2
Double Dragon
Qix
Paperboy
Blades of Steel

Turbographx-16
Bonk's Adventure
Alien Crush
Bloody Wolf (a Contra rip-off but fun nonetheless)
Final Lap Twin
JJ & Jeff (one of the few games to prominently feature bird droppings)
Blazing Lasers
Legendary Axe
Klax
Neutopia (Zelda ripoff)
Splatterhouse

Sega Genesis
Sonic the Hedgehog
Joe Montana II Sports Talk Football
John Madden Football
World Series Baseball
Rolling Thunder
Mortal Kombat
Gunstar Heroes
Worlds of Illusion starring Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck
Super High Impact
Splatterhouse 2


Playstation 2
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Dark Cloud
NCAA Football 2004
Madden NFL 2004
Showdown: Legends of Wrestling
Atari Anthology
Spider-man
Maximo 2
Jak and Daxter

Computer Games
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Sim City 3000 Unlimited
Roller Coaster Tycoon 2
Season Ticket Baseball 2003
The Sims
Frogger
You Don't Know Jack
The Next Tetris
Bowling USA
Kawasaki Jet Ski


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

My all-time top 10 PC games list:

1.GTA Vice City
2.GTA 3
3.Jagged Alliance 2
4.GTA San Andreas
5.Swat 3: Close Quarter Battle
6.Brian Lara Cricket 99
7.Fifa 2003 (EA Sports)
8.The Thing
9.Half Life 2
10.Max Payne

Other favorites: NFS: Porsche Unleashed, NFS III, Freedom Fighters, Roadrash, Call of Duty.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

- Golden Eye 007 (N64)
- Police Trainer (Arcade)
- Golden Axe (Sega Geniuses)
- Mario 64 (N64)
- Mario Kart (SNES)
- Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 (PS)
- Ms. Pac-Man (Arcade)
- Speed Up (Arcade)
- Mortal Kombat 3 (Sega Geniuses)
- Quake 3 (PC)

It's been so long since I've played a video game


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Doom
Commander Keen
Half-Life
Hugo's House of Horrors (and other Hugo adventures)
Unreal
Tie Fighter
Pac Man (Atari)
Wolfenstein 3-D
Night Shift
Jungle Hunt (Atari)


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

hey does anyone know the name of this one game for NES....you were in a jungle..you had a gun,and if you ran out you could swing it....and you could transforminto some big buff dude...the first boss was a man/lion....not enough to go on im sure,i have the name of thegame in my head but i just cant sayit.also you had to watch out for bats swinging from the trees in the first level,i believe the name of thegame started with a A.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

In no particular order and without thinking too much about it.

Tales of Symphonia (Gamecube)
Zelda Series
The Sims Series (PC)
Street Fighter Series
All Mario Games pre-Gamecube
Snowboard Kids 1&2 (N64)
Bomberman (N64)
Dead Or Alive Series
King's Quest VII (PC)
Final Fantasy IV
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy IX


----------



## conan (Nov 24, 2005)

1. Legend of Zelda (nes)
2. Zelda: the wind waker (cube)
3. silent hill 2 (ps2)
4. f-zero (snes)
5. faxanadu (nes)
6. wizards & warriors (nes)
7. Zelda: a link to the past (snes)
8. Zelda: ocarina of time (n64)
9. sonic 1 (master system)
10. alexx kid (master system, i think?)


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

GTA vice city (xbox)
Golden Eye 007 (N64)
EA Sports NHL (any year, system)
Mario Kart (SNES)
Zelda (NES)
Metal Gear (any)
Twisted Metal (PS)
Perfect Dark (N64)
Sim City 3000 (PC)
Wrestlmaina 2000 (N64)


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

hi


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

aww thats right wrestling games...Add WWF no mercy to my list...also liked WCW vs. NWO revenge


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I cant really rank the games I like, but I can list a bunch that I think are really really good.

Rome: Total War
Civilization III
Civilization IV
Sid Meier's Pirates!
Baldurs Gate II
Grand Theft Auto III, VC, and San Andreas
Escape Velocity: Nova (if you havent heard of this, google it and download it, its shareware but still a sweet game)
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't think of 10:

Civilization II
Medal of Honor (the Normandy Beach one)
GTA II
Warcraft II
Baldur's Gate Series


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My favs out of 10, in no particular order.

- Super Metroid
- Castlevania: SOTN
- Final fantasy IV
- Metal Gear Solid 3
- Final Fantasy Tatics
- Final Fantasy VI
- Chrono Trigger
- Kingdom Hearts
- Xenogears
- Zelda: Link to the Past


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Super Mario Bros 1,2, & 3
Far Cry 
Far Cry 
Far Cry
Flight Simulator 2004 (microsoft)
Gyruss
Tron
Godzilla Destroy all Monsters Melee
Red Baron 3-D
Microsoft GOLF

Can't wait to try Far Cry Instincts.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have to say, I don't play many computer games, but the ones that stand out for me are the 'Monkey Island' series. Good fun but too short.

Oh yes - 'Populous' on the Amiga 500. Anyone remember that?


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

1.Breath of Fire III
2.Breath of Fire IV
3.World of Warcraft
4.Half Life 2
5.Final Fantasy VII
6.Half Life
7.Doom 3
8.Dark Age of Camelot
9.Final Fantasy XI
10.Warlords Battlecry


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Red Alert
Red Alert 2
Diablo 2: LoD
Fallout 2
Resident Evil Remake
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Doom
Age of Empires 2
Ocarina of Time
Carmageddon 2 (funniest game ever)


----------



## japanfour (Jan 22, 2006)

ten way tie for first place:
(in no particular order)
1. Half-Life (horrifying isolation that was very original)
1. Katamari Damacy (originality on crack)
1. Typing of the Dead (Type to kill zombies. 'nough said)
1. Final Fantasy X (most emotional game i've ever played)
1. Mario RPG (nostalgia + great game = awesome)
1. Zelda 3: Link to the Past (challenging but fun unlike most games)
1. Halo 1 (kinda rips off half-life, but the whole game after the flood comes is like being in a horror movie)
1. Lemmings (my favorite multiplayer game ever)
1. Black & White (also extremely original)
1. Guitar Hero (buy this now. awesome music that you play!)


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Uhh..

Call of Duty:UO in mp and single
Call of duty 2 (mp sucks, UO way better)
Red Alert 1,2
Doom
Duke Nukem 3D
Age of Empires 2(and thats it, i can't stand games like this anymore though)
NHL 96,02,04,06
Europa Universalis I,II
Victoria
Hearts of Iron

The last 3 are games from paradox plaza, very good strategy games. I got hooked on EUI then EUII when my comp was to crappy to play games that had high requirments like fps games.

http://www.paradoxplaza.com/beta

The game euII is atleast 3-4 years old and they just released there ninth patch, and there games are better then most games ever get after the second patch. You would never see EA supporting a game for that long and they usually need it.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not much of a gamer anymore, but if I had to name the games that I played most during my gaming peak, they'd be (in no particular order):

Zelda: A Link to the Past
Zelda (the original)
Super Mario World
Super Mario 3
Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, 3
Super Mario Kart (the original SNES one)
Star Fox (the original SNES one)
Kirby's Adventure (NES) (don't laugh, this game ruled)
Mario RPG
Secret of Mana

[edit] and DOOM! How could I forget DOOM???


----------



## deliman (Feb 2, 2006)

Capcom vs. SNK 2
Street Fighter 3: 3rd Strike
Street Fighter 2 (Super, Turbo, etc)
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Final Fantasy series
Madden series (and NFL 2k series when it existed)
World of Warcraft
Secret of Mana
Final Fantasy Tactics
Zelda

go street fighter !


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

deliman said:


> go street fighter !


I agree 

You should try some NeoGeo games if you havent already.

Heres some screenshots of my Favorite NeoGeo fighting games

*Garou: Mark of the Wolves*



*Samurai Showdown IV*



*Samurai Showdown V*



*The Last Blade 2*



Those are pretty much NeoGeo's top of the line 
And they are fun as hell to play opcorn
There are also the King of Fighters, but i didnt like the series too much. A lot of character choice, but the quality and gameplay isnt that good...


----------



## deliman (Feb 2, 2006)

oops didn't see your reply.

Out of those I've only played last blade 2 and samurai showdown 5. Haven't been giving enough attention to Neo Geo games cause I haven't been able to get them on console. I should start though. I keep on hearing great things about Garou: Mark of the Wolves. Really great things.

Oh yeah, I share your opinion on kof games. I always thought the movement and attacks were awkward, especially for me after playing a lot of capcom games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Did you play SS5 or SS5: Special? The Special version has a lot more characters. The best is IV though. The gameplay is better and more violent(perfect for a samurai game) You even have some fatalities...kinda....

Here's what the SS5: special character screen looks like


You should like Garou: MOTW. It's very Street Fighter like. The gameplay is not like SNK at all. I though it was gonna be just another King of Fighter, but i was happily deceived 

Did you try SNK vs Capcom: Chaos?
I really hate this game...:mum 
I'm really trying to like it, but it's so unbalanced....each time i play, i almost break my controller in frustration :lol


----------



## deliman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I only played the normal version of SSV. 

I have played SNK vs. Capcom: Chaos, and it is crap. I couldn't get into it at all. Part of it was the graphics, but I can deal with that after a while. Moreso it was the gameplay and controls, they both seemed really off to me. And you're right about the balance issues. I hear Zero and Geese dominate that game.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Monkey Island series
Dune 1
Deus Ex
Dune 2
Command & Conquer
Space Quest series
X-wing
Baldur's Gate
Wing Commander (3 & 4)

Not sure what to put as tenth...


----------



## Sam Fisher (Apr 28, 2004)

Super Mario World - SNES
Super Mario Bros. 2 - NES
Castlevania 2 - NES
Metroid Prime - Gamecube
MJ MoonWalker - Sega Genesis
Mortal Kombat 2 - Arcade, SNES, and Sega Genesis
Sonic The Hedgehog 2 - Sega Genesis
Demon's Crest - SNES
Super Mario 64 - Nintendo 64
Stimpy's Invention - Sega genesis


----------



## Coup (Jun 18, 2006)

In no order:

Unreal Tournament 2004 (PC)
Half Life 2 (PC)
Dungeon Keeper (PC)
Doom 2 (PC)
Max Payne 2 (PC)
Quake 1 - 3 
Rage Racer (PSX)
Tetris (GB)
Rainbow Islands (Atari ST)
Any Zelda Game

It'll no doubt change an hour from now :b


----------



## Freethinker#22 (Jul 6, 2005)

1. Morrowind
2. Fallout 2
3. Deus Ex
4. Grand Theft Auto Series
5. Close Combat: A Bridge Too Far
6. Warhammer Dawn of War/ Winter Assault
7. Caesar III
8. Hearts of Iron 2
9. Medieval Total War
10. Day of Defeat (half life mod)


----------



## spwill (Nov 16, 2003)

in no order:

Super mario 64
Super Mario bros 3
Zelda: Ocarina of time
Zelda: link to the past
Castlevania symphony of the night
Final fantasy 5,6,7
Dragon quest 8
Super ghouls and ghosts
Street fighter 2 turbo
Super Metroid


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

Doom 1 & 2 (of course)
Earthbound
Wolfenstein: ET (and it's free)
Hexen
Gothic 1 & 2 


Not too many, as I've been trying to get away from games to a large extent.


----------



## Coup (Jun 18, 2006)

MadLib said:


> Hitman series
> X-com series
> Carmageddon series
> Jagged Alliance series
> ...


Wow, Carmageddon was genius. Thats a game everyone should start playing again just so we can all do multiplayer


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

quietstorm said:


> Bah! I can't believe only two people have mentioned Donkey Kong! Come on people! It's monkeys! Swinging from vines that come down from the sky! The SKY of all places! It's ludicrous! And in 3-D!


 :banana :agree


----------



## TheDra (Nov 16, 2005)

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas 
The Sims
Alundra 2 
Lumines 
Rollercoaster tycoon
Harry Potter games (I don't know about the newest one though, kinda wierd)


----------



## _Futile_ (Jun 12, 2006)

Far CRy (pc)

Call of Duty(pc)

Splinter Cell (pc)

007 golden eye (N64)

Driver (playstation)


----------



## nachoman (May 30, 2006)

Final Fantasy 7
Kingdom Hearts 2
Shadow of the Collosus
Ico
Final Fantasy 8
Final Fantasy Tactics
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Kingdom Hearts
Final Fantasy 6
Civilization


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Doom 1&2
Duke Nukem
Quake Team Fortress
X-Com
Max Payne
HL2 Counter Strike
Deus Ex
Unreal Tournament
Need for Speed
Call of Duty

edit: I forgot about battlefield 1942 & 2.


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## shoegazer (Aug 28, 2004)

i love this topic. even though i'm old and haven't played in years. :lol

early-mid 80's PC:
archon - that was the best game ever. has anyone else played this?

nintendo:
legend of zelda
battle of olympus (often a "Pro's Pick" in Nintendo Power Magazine!)

really old gameboy:
tetris

super NES:
super mario kart
f-zero
super mario bros. 3
street fighter 2


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I haven't played video games in ages but my favourtes were always:

:nw Fallout 2
Fallout 1
Dune 2
Speedball 2
X-Com


----------



## Manque (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow. This is a hard one. I'll have to pick the ones that either (a) made me lose sleep/play for hours, (b) made me smash things or (c) give me a fond memory of my youth.

(not ranked in order)

Zelda for SNES
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
FFVII
Castlevania NES
Castlevania: SotN
Below the Root (Apple II)
Apple IIgs games Bard's Tale, Tass Times in Tonetown, SpaceQuest 1-2
Far Cry
Half-Life 1 and Half-Life 2
Ghosts n' Goblins (both arcade and NES)
Resident Evil 4 (GameCube)
Super Mario 1-3 NES, Super Mario 64
Ninja Gaiden (Xbox)

OK, I put more than 10.


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

1. Goldeneye 007 (N64), SMB1 & 3 (NES)
2. Mafia (PC)
3. Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield (PC)
4. Half Life 2 (PC)
5. Ghost Recon 1 + 2XPs (PC)
6. Operation Flashpoint (PC)
7. Soldier Of Fortune (PC)
8. Super Mario Kart (SNES)
9. Duke Nukem' 1 & 3D (PC)
10. Prince of Persia 1 & 2 (PC)


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I hardly ever play games any more, but these are my favorites. Most of them are from my childhood or teenage years.

1. Super Mario World
2. Super Mario 64
3. Mario Brothers 3
4. Mario Brothers 2
5. Mario Brothers (original)
6. Tetris
7. Snood
8. Macigame
9. Little Nemo
10. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## 302 (Oct 20, 2006)

Legend of Zelda
Shadow of the Colossus
Silent Hill 2
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Silent Hill 3
ICO
Tokyo Xtreme Racer
Faxanadu
Ikari Warriors
Super Mario Bros. 2/3


----------

